# LED DRL BIXENON Retrofit Question



## Gokhan43 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would like to ask a little bit question about retrofitting the LED DRL headlights to 2008 Audi A6.

My car has 4F0 910 279 K (BCM) and supports the led drl xenon headlights.

For retrofitting, any wiring changes on bcm are needed ? (for example, T10/2 + T32/15 >> T10/1)

Or, only between xenon adapters and bcm wiring connection is enough ?


----------

